# MAking 2018 Nissan ROgue AWD suitabel for light off-roading



## NR2018 (May 6, 2018)

Hi , I am looking to use my 2018 Nissan Rogue AWD for light off-roading. Has anyone made any modifications for this purpose?

!) Lifting the car to get a little more ground clearance without ruing the highway dynamics...
2) adding under body protections?
3) any thing else...

TIA
Sunny


----------

